# Kindle Fire audio books through car



## DeLaine (Jul 29, 2013)

Cant play Kindle fire audio books through my car. Using the MP3 plug aux adapter.
Any suggestions or tidbits?

Thanks,
D


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have an aux input on my car, but I've hooked my Fires up to external speakers with no problems.  Should work.

I did have problems with one cable not fitting properly into one of my devices, can't remember which one.  Have you tried outputting to an external speaker?  Does it work with headphones? Do other devices, if you have them, output fine to the car?

Speaking of headphones, I think the Fire reduces the volume when you plug in headphones, which the external cable would appear as.  Are you sure the volume is up?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

My Fire (original) would not play through the MP3 jack in my car either, although other devices would.  I told my husband to sell the car and he did! However, my son's K3 plays through his MP3 jack.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pickett said:


> My Fire (original) would not play through the MP3 jack in my car either, although other devices would. I told my husband to sell the car and he did! However, my son's K3 plays through his MP3 jack.


Did you ever try outputting to an external speaker? Was it only the car that wouldn't work? I do think that sometimes the audio jacks don't work right with the Fire, especially if you have it in a cover.

Betsy


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

My Fire does play through external speakers and earphones-never had a problem with any except the MP3 jack in the car.
The Fire is in a cover-a Roo cover.
Is there anyone who has been able to play the Fire through the MP3 plug in their car?  I never called Amazon to find out if there was a problem-just didn't seem worth the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pickett said:


> My Fire does play through external speakers and earphones-never had a problem with any except the MP3 jack in the car.
> The Fire is in a cover-a Roo cover.
> Is there anyone who has been able to play the Fire through the MP3 plug in their car? I never called Amazon to find out if there was a problem-just didn't seem worth the time.


I don't have an MP3 plug in my car; I was going to test it with a friend's new car on Tuesday, but forgot... Anyone? Ann--do you have an AUX input on your car? I could get my brother to test it, I'm sure his new Subaru has one, but he'd have to buy the cable.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't have an MP3 plug in my car; I was going to test it with a friend's new car on Tuesday, but forgot... Anyone? Ann--do you have an AUX input on your car? I could get my brother to test it, I'm sure his new Subaru has one, but he'd have to buy the cable.
> 
> Betsy


You know. . . I think I do . . . I know we have a USB connector -- What I'm not sure I have is a cord! I'll look, though, and try to remember to check it out next time I'm out and about.

Oh. . . . now that I think of it, I am sure there's a wire someplace -- we've successfully put stuff off my phone into the car radio, but haven't ever had occasion to try it with the Fire.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I found that the cover on my Fire didn't allow the jack to the car input (it's a standard jack like on a pair of headphones) to seat far enough into the Fire to connect. I had to increase the size of the hole on the Fire. This was with Amazon's Fire HD cover.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

The cover is not the problem for me-it is completely open with plenty of room and the jack clicks right down in.

My brother says his Fire HD plays through the cassette player in his car.  I will test my original Fire and my daughter's HD on her car when she comes home early next week.  Perhaps both I and the original poster did something wrong, although I thought I double-checked all connections.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're having company today....I'll see if any of them have an AUX that I can connect to...

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can play audio books on my Fire HD through the car radio and I could with the original one as well. It doesn't work with the USB connection. I have a separate AUX connection and use a cable I got from radio shack to hook it up through the headphone jack. The sound is primarily controlled from the device but can be tweaked with the radio. If I'm having trouble it's usually because the sound is down on my fire.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

imallbs said:


> I can play audio books on my Fire HD through the car radio and I could with the original one as well.


Thank you. If your original Fire works, mine should. I will give it another try next time I get the chance.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Could this also be done using the bluetooth feature?


----------

